# new member looking for parts for a Starcraft 16' Upstart sailboat



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Would anyone know where i might be able to find Foam seals for the bailing ports for this boat? I also need a bilge plug, for the boat.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Did you have any luck finding parts for this boat? I have the same boat and I'm looking for a mast and sails for it. Do you still have the boat?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Starcraft boat query*

Hello dean, i do not have such a boat, I do have a Flying Tern with sail and rigging etc.

John


----------



## His7 (Apr 12, 2010)

*1967 16' upstart*

I have a 1967 16' upstart. The mast, boom, centerboard, rudder, main sail and jib are all in good condition. One family owner interested in giving it a good home.


----------



## Luce Robichaud (Aug 11, 2011)

DeanH46 said:


> Did you have any luck finding parts for this boat? I have the same boat and I'm looking for a mast and sails for it. Do you still have the boat?


My sailboat Starcraft upstar died last year with a good 10 feet of snow on top of it.... I stil have the mast, boom, ruddeer , drift and original sail (old but did some sailing 2 years ago) Luce


----------



## k8edidski (Jan 16, 2012)

Try Welcome to Sailboat Junkyard


----------

